# هل يمكن أن يسكن الله الارض ؟



## الفهد الاسمر (9 يونيو 2011)

*هل يمكن أن يسكن الله الارض ؟ 

لو نعم ما الدليل ولو لا ما الدليل

متشكر
*


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2011)

*1- ما معنى يسكن ؟
2- وهل يسكن السماء ؟*


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يونيو 2011)

يسكن ازاى؟
قانون جديد ولا ايه؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *هل يمكن أن يسكن الله الارض ؟
> 
> لو نعم ما الدليل ولو لا ما الدليل
> 
> ...


هل أفهم من كلامك أنك تؤمن بأن الله يحده مكان ليسكن فيه؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يونيو 2011)

*يعنى يسكن ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 يونيو 2011)

ممكن يسكن ايجار جديد !!
عجبي​


----------



## fredyyy (9 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يعنى يسكن ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*الطريقة الوحيدة *

*أن يسكن الله بالروح القدس *

*في قلوب المؤمنين بالمسيح الساكنين على الأرض *
كورنثوس الاولى 3 : 16 
أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ *أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ ا*للهِ *وَرُوحُ* اللهِ *يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ *
 
​


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

في العهد القديم كانت خيمة الإجتماع تُدعي مسكن الرب ، للدلالة أن الله يسكن وسط شعبه ، ولكنه لا يسكن فيها ، بل بظهوره كمجده وليس ذاته ...

عمود النار والسحابة للدلالة على أن الله يحيا مع شعبه ...


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (9 يونيو 2011)

سؤالي واضح احبائي واعزائي 

بأي صفة كانت هل يتواجد الله بذاته على الارض في أي صورة مادية مثلما يسكن الرجل في منزله .. 

أما سكون روح الله في مكان ما أو قلب رجل ما فالكتاب المقدسي يمتليء بسكون الروح القدوس وحلولها على الكثير من رسل الله في العهد القديم والجديد ايضا

فالحديث هنا عن سكون مادي هل يتواجد الله ماديا معنا ؟ !! 

أرجو أن تكون فكرة السؤال وضحت


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2011)

*لا موضحتش لانها غير منطقيه بالمره 
ما معنى هل يتواجد الله بذاته ... وما قصد اطلاق كلمه التواجد على الذات الالهيه 
وما معنى سكون مادي في مقصدك 
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يونيو 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> سؤالي واضح احبائي واعزائي
> 
> بأي صفة كانت هل يتواجد الله بذاته على الارض في أي صورة مادية مثلما يسكن الرجل في منزله ..
> 
> ...



1- الله غير محدود
2- الله ليس مادة ، الله روح


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> سؤالي واضح احبائي واعزائي
> 
> بأي صفة كانت هل يتواجد الله بذاته على الارض في أي صورة مادية مثلما يسكن الرجل في منزله ..
> 
> ...


 

إذا كان كلامك تلميحا عن المسيح، اقول لك أن الله ظهر في الجسد بالمسيح يسوع، وسكن بيننا ورأيناه ولمسناه وسمعناه. وكذلك أكل وشرب ونام وجاع وصلب ومات وقام في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات، وصعد الى السماء بعد أربعين يوما من قيامته.

ولكن هذا لا يعني ان الله صار محصورا ومحدودا في المسيح ولا وجود له خارج جسد المسيح.

الله تجسد بدون إستحالة أي أنه لم يتغير لأنه لا يتغير. 

تصور انك استيقظت في الصباح ونوافذ البيت مغلقة. فقالت لك امك افتح النوافذ لكي تدخل الشمس. فهل معنى هذا أن الشمس تركت مكانها.

الشمس تملأ الأرض. نستنير بنورها ونستدفئ بحرارتها  بدون أن تترك مكانها.

الرجاء أن توضح سؤالك لكي لا يغلق الموضوع.


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (10 يونيو 2011)

*


أمة قال:



الله تجسد بدون إستحالة أي أنه لم يتغير لأنه لا يتغير. 

تصور انك استيقظت في الصباح ونوافذ البيت مغلقة. فقالت لك امك افتح النوافذ لكي تدخل الشمس. فهل معنى هذا أن الشمس تركت مكانها.

الشمس تملأ الأرض. نستنير بنورها ونستدفئ بحرارتها  بدون أن تترك مكانها.

الرجاء أن توضح سؤالك لكي لا يغلق الموضوع.

أنقر للتوسيع...


- لا تشبيه للرب ولا تمثيل له
أولا تعليقك هذا لا يعتد به لأنه جاء مخالفا صراحةً للكتاب المقدس لما جاء في سفر اشعياء وارميا  : 

اشعياء 40 18 فبمن تشبهون الله واي شبه تعادلون به.
ارميا 10  6لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ

وعليه فإن حجتك داحضة، وتشبيه الإله بالشمس أو ما شابه لا يجوز.




أمة قال:



إذا كان كلامك تلميحا عن المسيح، اقول لك أن الله ظهر في الجسد بالمسيح يسوع، وسكن بيننا ورأيناه ولمسناه وسمعناه. وكذلك أكل وشرب ونام وجاع وصلب ومات وقام في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات، وصعد الى السماء بعد أربعين يوما من قيامته.

ولكن هذا لا يعني ان الله صار محصورا ومحدودا في المسيح ولا وجود له خارج جسد المسيح.

الله تجسد بدون إستحالة أي أنه لم يتغير لأنه لا يتغير. 

أنقر للتوسيع...



الكتاب المقدس يخالف ما جاء بتعليقك نصا "أن الله ظهر في الجسد بالمسيح وسكن بيننا"  فقد جاء نصا أن الله لا يسكن الارض بما تفسرين ذلك وقد جاء السكون على العموم دونما الخوض في شكل السكون أو كيفية السكون ؟ وانتقل الكتاب المقدس ليؤكد حتى السموات وسماء السموات لا تسع الله فما بالك بجسم انسان بشر يأكل ويشرب ؟ !!! 
إليك النص 
* *اخبار الايام الثاني – 6*​ *17وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَلْيَتَحَقَّقْ كَلاَمُكَ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتَ بِهِ عَبْدَكَ دَاوُدَ. 18لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا مَعَ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ!  

والسؤال المطروح ليس فقط استنكارا ولكنه هل يسكن الله حقا مع الانسان على الارض ؟ وكما اسلفت فالاستنكار هنا جاء على وجه العموم ولم يختص طريقة السكون أو شكل السكون .. !! فجاء الاستنكار شاملاً بأن الله لا يسكن على الارض بأي شكل أو هيئة كانت.
وعليه فأنا الآن منتظر تفسيرك لهذا النص والتناقض الصريح بين ما جاء بتعليقك من سكون الله على الارض بغض النظر عن هيئة السكون أو شكله. نحن هنا بصدد " هل الله يسكن الارض" 


أما حديثك عن حذف السؤال .. فلا تعليق. اللتزم الصمت.
وشكرا ليكي


*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2011)

ا





> خبار الايام الثاني – 6
> 17وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَلْيَتَحَقَّقْ كَلاَمُكَ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتَ بِهِ عَبْدَكَ دَاوُدَ. 18لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا مَعَ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ!


*الكلام ده على لسان سليمان وكلامه واضح معناه ولايخص التجسد من قريب أو بعيد فهو يتكلم عن أن الله غير محدود لاتحده سماء كما لاتحده أرض وهو أمر بديهى يؤمن به كل المسيحيين ولايتعارض إطلاقا مع قضية التجسد الإلهى.*


----------



## تيمو (10 يونيو 2011)

> اخبار الايام الثاني – 6
> 17وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَلْيَتَحَقَّقْ كَلاَمُكَ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتَ بِهِ عَبْدَكَ دَاوُدَ. 18لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا مَعَ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ!



وما علاقة هذا النص في التجسّد ، هذه كلمات سليمان عندما بنى هيكل الرب ، أنصحك بقراءة الإصحاح الكامل لأنه يبدأ هكذا:

1 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ: «قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِنَّهُ يَسْكُنُ فِي الضَّبَابِ.
2 وَأَنَا بَنَيْتُ لَكَ بَيْتَ سُكْنَى مَكَانًا لِسُكْنَاكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ».


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 يونيو 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *وعليه فإن حجتك داحضة.
> *



*قصدك مدحوضة.

فكرك عن الله فيه خطأ فالله ليس مادة بل هو روح مُطلق. سكناه مع الانسان ليس ماديا كما تعتقد.*


----------



## fredyyy (10 يونيو 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *وعليه فإن حجتك داحضة، وتشبيه الإله بالشمس أو ما شابه لا يجوز.*


 
*أخ فهد رجاء *

*عدم الكلام بهذه الطريقة الحادة ... الموضوع مش خناقة *

*عندما ُنعطي للسائل مثال لتوضيح الفكرة ... لا نقصد تشبيه الله بشئ *

*فلا تتهم أحد بشئ لا يقصده ... التفهُّم مطلوب للوصول إلى نتيجة *


----------



## fredyyy (10 يونيو 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *فقد جاء نصا أن الله لا يسكن الارض .. **بما تفسرين ذلك *




*الله روح ولا يسكن في أشياء مادية *

*لكن يمكنه السكنى في قلوب المؤمنين بالمسيح *
*مكتوب :*
كورنثوس الاولى 3 : 16 
أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ *أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ* وَرُوحُ اللهِ *يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ؟* 

​


الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *وانتقل الكتاب المقدس ليؤكد حتى السموات وسماء السموات لا تسع الله *


 
*نعم كلامك صحيح *

*فالله غير محدود ... لا يُحد بالسماوات *




الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *فما بالك بجسم انسان بشر يأكل ويشرب ؟ !!! *


 
*آآآآآآآآآآه هنا يكمن رفضك الداخلي للفكر البشري المحدود *

*وسأضعك في مواجهه مع الله ... وسأقف أنا من بعيد أشاهد ردك *

*هل إذا الله أراد أن يفعل شئ ... نحده بعقولنا المحدودة ... بالطبع لا *

*سوف توافقني على النِقاط التالية :*

*- الانسان الطبيعي لا يعرف كل فكر الله *
*- ولا يعرف كل مشيئة الله*
*- ولا يعرف أن يُجبر الله *
*- ولا يعرف أن يُقيِّد الله *
*- ومن الخطر أن يتعدى الانسان حدوده *
*- خطر أن يمنعه عن فعل شئ أراده *
*- خطر أن يتعالى على الله *

*فإذا *
*أراد الله أن يتجسد ... أقول نعم *
*أراد أن يفديني ........ أقول أقبل *
*أراد أن يغفر خطيتي ... أقول شكرًا *
*أراد أن يُحيني ..... أقول نعمة غنيَّة *


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (10 يونيو 2011)

<b>





fredyyy قال:


> الله روح ولا يسكن في أشياء مادية
> 
> لكن يمكنه السكنى في قلوب المؤمنين بالمسيح
> مكتوب :كورنثوس الاولى 3 : 16
> ...



اسلوبك شيق عزيزي ولكن ينقصه التوثيق والاستدلال وعليه فإن أي عاقل لا في المسائل العقائدية الايمانية يجب عليه ان يتبع الاستدلال والتوثيق من الكتاب المقدس

أرد الله أن يتجسد ... بالطبع اقول نعم هذا إن كان الله نفسه قال أنا سأتجسد 
ولكن دعنى نرى ماذا يقول الله في الكتاب المقدس : 
</b>    *[FONT=&quot]صموئيل الاول 15[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]29وَأَيْضًا نَصِيحُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاَ يَكْذِبُ وَلاَ يَنْدَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانًا لِيَنْدَمَ».
[/FONT]* *ايوب 9 .32 لانه ليس هو انسانا مثلي فاجاوبه فناتي جميعا الى المحاكمة.* *

أرد الله أن يفديني أو بالاحرى أن يخلصني من خطياي  ؟ !! فكيف يخلصني الله ؟ !! دعنا نلاحظ أين الخلاص وما ارتبط به الخلاص على لسان دود نبيه فهو اعلم مني ومنك بخلاص الرب.

* *[FONT=&quot]مز 79: 9  [FONT=&quot]أعنّا يا اله خلاصنا من اجل مجد اسمك ونجنا واغفر خطايانا من اجل اسمك[/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مز 85: 4 [FONT=&quot]ارجعنا يا اله خلاصنا وانف غضبك عنا[/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مز 85: 7 [FONT=&quot]أرنا يا رب رحمتك واعطنا خلاصك[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مز 119:  41[FONT=&quot]و ـ لتأتني رحمتك يا رب خلاصك حسب قولك[/FONT][/FONT]*​*

وأراد الله أن يغفر لي خطيئتي ؟ !! دعنا نرى كيف يغفر الله الخطايا ؟!!

حزقيال 18
* *[FONT=&quot]26إِذَا رَجَعَ الْبَارُّ عَنْ بِرِّهِ وَعَمِلَ إِثْمًا وَمَاتَ فِيهِ، فَبِإِثْمِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ يَمُوتُ. 27وَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ شَرِّهِ الَّذِي فَعَلَ، وَعَمِلَ حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً، فَهُوَ يُحْيِي نَفْسَهُ. 28رَأَى فَرَجَعَ عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيهِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ. 29وَبَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَقُولُ: لَيْسَتْ طَرِيقُ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَوِيَةً. أَطُرُقِي غَيْرُ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ طُرُقُكُمْ غَيْرَ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ؟ 30مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ كَطُرُقِهِ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. تُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيكُمْ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمُ الإِثْمُ مَهْلَكَةً. 


أم أن الخلاص وغفران الخطايا بأن يناقض الله نفسه ويأتي متجسدا ويتخذ جسد انسان ويذبح نفسه على صليب ويجعل اليهود والرومان يبثقون عليه ويسخرون منه ويضربونه بالقصبة على رأسه .. ثم الاكبر من ذلك أن يجعلوه معلقا على خشبه وملعونا حسب شريعة الرب نفسه والذي قال "المعلق على الخشبة ملعون"


أراد الله أن يحيني ... انظر كيف يريد الله لك الحياه والخلود من نفس الاصحاح ونفسه تكملة حزقيال 18[/FONT]* *
* *[FONT=&quot]30مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ كَطُرُقِهِ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. تُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيكُمْ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمُ الإِثْمُ مَهْلَكَةً. 31اِطْرَحُوا عَنْكُمْ كُلَّ مَعَاصِيكُمُ الَّتِي عَصَيْتُمْ بِهَا، وَاعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ قَلْبًا جَدِيدًا وَرُوحًا جَدِيدَةً. فَلِمَاذَا تَمُوتُونَ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ 32لأَنِّي لاَ أُسَرُّ بِمَوْتِ مَنْ يَمُوتُ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، فَارْجِعُوا وَاحْيَوْا[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]


فإن قال الله نفسه أن الله ليس انسان .. 
وإن قال الله نفسه أن الخلاص هو الدعاء بالمغفرة وغفران الخطايا ..
وإن قال الله نفسه أن الخطيئة تقع على كل من يرتكب هذه الخطيئة وليس غيره فالبار يحيى ببره والخاطيء يموت بخطيئته
وإن قال الله نفسه أن الحياه تتمثل في التوبة والرجوع عن الخطيئة ..


عودة إلى الموضوع الاساسي ..
اغلب الاجابات تتمثل في أن الله لا يسكن الارض والله هو روح وليس ماديا وغير محدود وعليه فإن الله لا يسكن الارض .. ارجو أن اكون قد اصبت في فهمي لاجابات المشاركين
فهل افهم من ذلك أن روح المسيح نفسه هي الله لأنه بالأحرى الله هو روح 
[/FONT]*


----------



## حنا السرياني (10 يونيو 2011)

اخي الحبيب و باختصار الهنا يهوه ايلوهيم لا يحده لامكان و لازمان فهو موجود في كل مكان بلاهوته فنحن لا نؤمن باله جالس علي كرسي بعيد عن العالم و منفصل عنه
سفر إشعياء 66: 1
هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «السَّمَاوَاتُ كُرْسِيِّي، وَالأَرْضُ مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيَّ. أَيْنَ الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي تَبْنُونَ لِي؟ وَأَيْنَ مَكَانُ رَاحَتِي؟ 
سفر إرميا 23: 24
إِذَا اخْتَبَأَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي أَمَاكِنَ مُسْتَتِرَةٍ أَفَمَا أَرَاهُ أَنَا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَمَا أَمْلأُ أَنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ 
سفر المزامير 139: 7-9
أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ؟ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟ 
إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ.
إِنْ أَخَذْتُ جَنَاحَيِ الصُّبْحِ، وَسَكَنْتُ فِي أَقَاصِي الْبَحْرِ،


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

عندما يقول سليمان الحكيم أن الله لا يسكن فى بيوت ، يعنى أنه لا يحتاج إلى البيت الذى بناه سليمان 

فإنه يخاطب الله معترفاً بأن ماعمله ليس لله أى إحتياج له ، بل البشر هم الذين يحتاجون لوجود الله فى وسطهم

ثم أنه يؤكد - بعد ذلك مباشرة - على فضل الله فى قبوله لهذا المسكن ليكون مسكناً له ، ليكون حالاً فى وسط شعبه

وتعبير حلول الله فى خيمة الإجتماع ، وفى وسط الشعب ، تعبير متواتر بكثرة فى الكتاب المقدس

+++ إذن ، فليس معنى الكلام هو عجز الله عن الوجود بين الناس ، بل بمعنى عدم إحتياج الله لهذا ، بل إنه يفعل ذلك فضلاً منه .

+++ كذلك فى معجزة التجسد الإلهى ، فإنه - أيضاً - لم يفعل ذلك عن إحتياج ، بل فضلاً منه : فإنه أحبنا فضلاً منه علينا ، وليس إحتياجاً


+++++ فرجاء معرفة ما نقوله ، قبل مهاجمتنا بحدة هكذا


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (11 يونيو 2011)

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



عندما يقول سليمان الحكيم أن الله لا يسكن فى بيوت ، يعنى أنه لا يحتاج إلى البيت الذى بناه سليمان 

فإنه يخاطب الله معترفاً بأن ماعمله ليس لله أى إحتياج له ، بل البشر هم الذين يحتاجون لوجود الله فى وسطهم

ثم أنه يؤكد - بعد ذلك مباشرة - على فضل الله فى قبوله لهذا المسكن ليكون مسكناً له ، ليكون حالاً فى وسط شعبه

وتعبير حلول الله فى خيمة الإجتماع ، وفى وسط الشعب ، تعبير متواتر بكثرة فى الكتاب المقدس

+++ إذن ، فليس معنى الكلام هو عجز الله عن الوجود بين الناس ، بل بمعنى عدم إحتياج الله لهذا ، بل إنه يفعل ذلك فضلاً منه .

+++ كذلك فى معجزة التجسد الإلهى ، فإنه - أيضاً - لم يفعل ذلك عن إحتياج ، بل فضلاً منه : فإنه أحبنا فضلاً منه علينا ، وليس إحتياجاً


+++++ فرجاء معرفة ما نقوله ، قبل مهاجمتنا بحدة هكذا 



أنقر للتوسيع...



 وإن كان الله لا يتغير 
 ملاخي 3 6لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ لاَ أَتَغَيَّر

 وإن كان الله قال أنه لا مثيل له ولا شبيه له على وجه العموم 
 خروج 9 : 14 لكي تعرف ان ليس مثلي في كل الارض
 ارميا 10   6لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْت  * *اشعياء 40 18 فبمن تشبهون الله واي شبه تعادلون به.    
 اشعياء 46*​ *اسمعوا لي يا بيت يعقوب وكل بقية بيت اسرائيل المحملين علي من البطن المحمولين من الرحم. 4 والى الشيخوخة انا هو والى الشيبة انا احمل.قد فعلت وانا ارفع وانا احمل وانجي.5 بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه


*​*بل إن الله حدد هذا المثيل وهذا الشبيه "الإنسان" وقال أنني لست انسان تصريحا واضحا جليا ظاهرا بائنا 
   ايوب 9
.32 لانه ليس هو انسانا مثلي فاجاوبه فناتي جميعا الى المحاكمة.
صموئيل الاول 15
    [FONT=&quot] 29وَأَيْضًا نَصِيحُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاَ يَكْذِبُ وَلاَ يَنْدَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانًا لِيَنْدَمَ



[/FONT]لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا مَعَ الإِنْسَانِ      عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ  تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ! 

أما محاولات البعض تحجيم الآيه وجعلها تبدو قاصرة وكأن الله يسكن بيوت  لنعبدها فنرد عليهم بالقول لماذا وضع" مع الإنسان" في النص ؟ ! كان من الطبيعي  أن ينفي الله كونه يسكن البيوت فقط .. "هل يسكن الله حقا بيوت في الارض ؟  هوذا السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعك ..الخ"
 فالمقصود هنا هو أن الله لا يتوجد على الارض بأي طريقة كانت وأي شكل كان أو كيفية.


ولماذا تجاهل الاستفسار المرتبط بالموضوع  .. فإن الغالبية هنا قالت واقرت بأن الله لا يسكن الارض لأن الله ليس له  صورة مادية فالله هو روح وتجسد الله في جسد المسيح فهل روح المسيح هي الله  .. بما أن الله هو روح ؟ !! 
منتظر الرد على هذا الاستفسار البسيط ايضاً
*


----------



## ROWIS (11 يونيو 2011)

*1.الله موجود في كل مكان ولكن وجوده علي الارض كان متخذا الجسد البشري فقط، حل في الارض في صورة انسان.
وكمثال علي ذلك
لو في قناة تيليفزيون البث بتاعها بيتم من قمر صناعي ويملأ الارسال الارض كلها واجي انا  افتح التيليفزيون واجيب القناة دي، هل معني ذلك ان كل الارسال اللي منتشر في الارض كلها انا اخته في التيليفزيون بتاعي والارسال خلص من باقي الارض ؟ بالطبع لا اللي عندي صورة مصغرة من القناة واللي عندي هي هي القناة طبق الاصل من اللي بيتم ارسالها من القمر الصناعي وهي هي ذات القناة اللي ارسالها مالي الارض.
2.حضرتك ليه بتنفي ان الله يشرب او يأكل ؟ ده خطأ منك انك تنفي عن الله شئ، لان الله قادر علي كل شئ وليس انا الانسان ما أحدد ما الذي يستطيع الله عليه ومالا يستطيع، ليس الانسان ما يحدد ما يليق الله ومالا يليق لله، فعدم تصورك للشئ لا يعني بالضرورة امكانية حدوثة او وجوده فده شئ يرجع ليك انت وليس لله.
3.بخصوص الايات اللي حضرتك بتكتبها كتير دي مينفعش انك تجمع النصوص وتجتزئها عن موضعها وترتبها جنب بعض علشان تثبت وجهة نظرك، كل نص من دول ليه تفسير وليه ظروف وليه مدلولات، طبعاً الانجيل يفسر نفسه بنفسه ولكن مأخدش نصوص متفرقة عن بعضها وقد يكون لكل واحد تفسير وسبب حدوث معين وأحطها جنب بعض علشان اوحي ان دول بيتكلموا عن نفس الشئ.

*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *
> 
> وإن كان الله لا يتغير
> ملاخي 3 6لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ لاَ أَتَغَيَّر
> ...



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

نعم الله لا يتغير

هو يُغيــِّر ولا يتغير

+++ وكل ما يحدث فى الكون من متغيرات ، لا يؤثر فى الله الذى يغيِّر ولا يتغير

فهل تغير الله عندما خلق ، فكان قبلاً غير خالقٍ ثم أصبح خالقاً  !!!!!!!!!

وهل تغير الله عندما تكلم مع الأنبياء ، فكان قبلاً غير متكلم ثم أصبح متكلماً !!!!!!!!

++++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، الله يغير ولا يتغير

فمثلما أن أفعاله - كالخلق ومخاطبة الأنبياء - لم تغير فيه ، فكذلك تجسده لا يغير فيه

++++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، إنك تظن ظنوناً ، وتبنى عليها أحكاماً ، بدون فحص دقيق  

وهذه مشكلة كبيرة جداً

+++++ وبقية الظنون التى طرحتها ، تستطيع أن تدرك الخطأ فى الإستنتاجات منها ، بقليل من الفحص الأمين

لذلك أتركك لتفكر أولاً


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (11 يونيو 2011)

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



			++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



نعم الله لا يتغير

هو يُغيــِّر ولا يتغير

+++ وكل ما يحدث فى الكون من متغيرات ، لا يؤثر فى الله الذى يغيِّر ولا يتغير

فهل تغير الله عندما خلق ، فكان قبلاً غير خالقٍ ثم أصبح خالقاً  !!!!!!!!!

وهل تغير الله عندما تكلم مع الأنبياء ، فكان قبلاً غير متكلم ثم أصبح متكلماً !!!!!!!!

++++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، الله يغير ولا يتغير

فمثلما أن أفعاله - كالخلق ومخاطبة الأنبياء - لم تغير فيه ، فكذلك تجسده لا يغير فيه

++++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، إنك تظن ظنوناً ، وتبنى عليها أحكاماً ، بدون فحص دقيق  

وهذه مشكلة كبيرة جداً

+++++ وبقية الظنون التى طرحتها ، تستطيع أن تدرك الخطأ فى الإستنتاجات منها ، بقليل من الفحص الأمين

لذلك أتركك لتفكر أولاً


أنقر للتوسيع...




* *انت تقول "فكان قبلا غير خالق ثم اصبح خالقاً" ما الدليل على ذلك من الكتاب المقدس .. هل قال الله عن نفسه انه كان غير خالق ثم اصبح خالقا عندما خلق السموات والارض ؟ ارجو الدليل على ما تقول أم انك تخترع من نفسك على الله وتفتري ؟ !! *​
*أنت تقول "تكلم الله مع الانبياء فكان قبلا غير متكلم ثم اصبح متكلما" ايضا ما دليلك على ان الله لم يتكلم قبل أن يتكلم مع الانبياء ؟ !!! هل هناك نص يقر بهذا أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون ؟ *​
*

**بالله عليكم ،، من هنا الذي يظن الظنون ؟ !! *​*
من هنا الذي يتقول بدون دليل على الله ؟ !! ويقول بأن الله كان غير خالق وأن الله كان غير متكلم ؟  أين دليلك على ما تتفوه به ؟ وما ادراك اصلا ان الله لم يخلق غير البشر ؟ !!! ألم يخلق الله الجان؟ متى خلقهم ؟ !! كيف لك ان تتلفظ على الله وتقول بأنه كان غير خالق أو كان غير متكلم ؟؟ بدون وجه حق*​
*اوقعت نفسك في كارثة ... انا منتظر الدليل على أن الله كان غير خالق قبل أن يخلق السماوات والارض وكان غير متكلم قبل ان يتكلم مع الانبياء*​* 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2011)

*أخ الفهد الأسود أنت بتفهم إزاى كلام الأستاذ مكرم بصيغة إستنكاريه وليس بصيغة تقريريه ياريت تقرأ المشاركات كويس وتستوعبها تمام قبل ماترد عليها حتى لاتعرض نفسك للمواقف المحرجه مثل موقفك الآن.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *
> 
> 
> * *انت تقول "فكان قبلا غير خالق ثم اصبح خالقاً" ما الدليل على ذلك من الكتاب المقدس .. هل قال الله عن نفسه انه كان غير خالق ثم اصبح خالقا عندما خلق السموات والارض ؟ ارجو الدليل على ما تقول أم انك تخترع من نفسك على الله وتفتري ؟ !! *
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

مثلما قال أخونا الحبيب سامح

فالرجاء أن تعيد قراءة المداخلة التى علقت عليها

فمن الواضح أنك لا تعطى وقتاً كافياً للقراءة ، لكى تفهم جيداً ، بل تهتم بالرد أكثر من الفهم

++ ملحوظة صغيرة : الإله الحقيقى لا يريد قراءة الببغاوات ، بل يريد الفهم

فإنه لم يقل إقرأ ، وسكت هكذا ، بل إنه قال : إفهم ما أقول


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

كما إنى أقدم لك مشورة ، لعلك تقبلها بصدر رحب

وهى أن تقرأ بدون عصبية ، لأننا لسنا فى خناقة ولا معركة ، فإن العصبية ومحاولة التغلب على الآخر بمنطق :"الخناقة" ، سيؤدى بلا شك لعدم الفهم الدقيق


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (11 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> مثلما قال أخونا الحبيب سامح
> 
> ...



*
السلام على من رد السلام 

الإحراج الذي يتحدث عنه لا يمثل لي شيئا، هذا الشخص الذي يستهزيء بلون بشرتي فاقول له سامحك الله، فالمسيح عليه السلام لا يرضى ان تستهزيء بلون انسان، فأنا لم اختر لون بشرتي هداك الله، وأنا لم آت هنا لانتصر لنفسي بل لدين الله ولتبيان حقيقة السيد المسيح.

واعتذر عن فهم كلام الاخ مكرم بطريقة خطأ. وهذا ليس شغل بغبغوات على حد قولك فالامر لا يعدو كونه خطأ غير مقصود من سوء فهم بسبب عدم رؤية علامات التعجب.

عودة إلى الموضوع ..
لي تعقيب بعد قليل ..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2011)

> لسلام على من رد السلام
> 
> الإحراج الذي يتحدث عنه لا يمثل لي شيئا، هذا الشخص الذي يستهزيء بلون بشرتي فاقول له سامحك الله، فالمسيح عليه السلام لا يرضى ان تستهزيء بلون انسان، فأنا لم اختر لون بشرتي هداك الله، وأنا لم آت هنا لانتصر لنفسي بل لدين الله ولتبيان حقيقة السيد المسيح.


*ممكن طلب من جميع الأخوه حد يقلنا مين اللى إستهزأ بلون بشرة هذا الشخص؟!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (11 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> فمثلما أن أفعاله - كالخلق ومخاطبة الأنبياء - لم تغير فيه ، فكذلك تجسده لا يغير فيه




* رغم أن النصوص التي اقتبستها لكم واضحة وضوح الشمس بأن الله ليس إنسان.
ورغم أن نص الآيه صريحا واضحا أن الله لا يسكن الارض مع الإنسان، وجاء السكون على الشمول والعموم.
** دعنا نفترض جدلاً أن الله فعلا تجسد .. فهل هذا التجسد هو معنوي فقط أم معنوي ومادي ؟ ! 
بمعنى آخر بما أن الله هو روح .. فهل روح المسيح هي الله ؟ أم أن المسيح بروحه وجسده هو الله ؟ !! 


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

سيادتك مصمم على التكلم بغير موقف الذى يتناقش ويتحاور ، بل بطريقة الذى يهاجم

فليتك تخفف من هذه الحدة 

++

ثم أنه من قال أن التجسد يعنى أن الله يتحول إلى جسد أو أن اللاهوت يتحوَّل إلى ناسوت !!! من قال هذا الهراء !!!

فهل سألتنا فقلنا هذا الهراء

أم هل وجدته فى أى منتدى مسيحى ، فتنقله لنا من مصدره مع توثيق هذا المصدر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

+++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، الأنسب لك أن تفتى فى الفتة   

أقول هذا من باب المزاح ، ولتخفيف هذه الحدة

ولكن لو أردت معرفة حقيقة ما تقوله المسيحية ، فنحن تحت أمرك


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (11 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> سيادتك مصمم على التكلم بغير موقف الذى يتناقش ويتحاور ، بل بطريقة الذى يهاجم
> 
> فليتك تخفف من هذه الحدة
> 
> ...




*هوه انا لسه مقولتش .. معرفشي مين قال اصلا ..  انا مجرد بأسأل لسه 
دعنا نفترض جدلاً أن الله فعلا تجسد .. فهل هذا التجسد هو معنوي فقط أم معنوي ومادي ؟ ! 
بمعنى آخر بما أن الله هو روح .. فهل روح المسيح هي الله ؟ أم أن المسيح بروحه وجسده هو الله ؟ !! *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

يا سيدى الفاضل ، لو أعدت قراءة ما سبق بهدوء ، لما إحتجت لهذا التكرار

فقد ذكرنا أن التجسد لا يعنى التحول ، فإنه من الحماقة أن نقول أن الله يتحول من شيئ لشيئ

التجسد هو معجزة إتحاد للاهوت بالناسوت الذى هيأه لنفسه فى  ومن أحشاء السيدة العذراء
إتحاد بدون تغيير ، وبدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج

فلا اللاهوت تحول وأصبح ناسوتاً ، ولا الناسوت تحول وأصبح لاهوتاً

هو معجزة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

اللاهوت لا يتأثر بأى شيئ - مثلما سبق وقلنا - بل الناسوت هو الذى مات مثلما يموت كل البشر ، بأن تنفصل الروح الإنسانية عن الجسد

ولكن اللاهوت المتحد بمعجزة بالناسوت ، لم يتأثر نهائياً ، بل ظل متحداً بالإنسان كله ، بجسمه وروحه معاً ، حتى أرجع الروح البشرية للجسد ، فكانت القيامة من الموت

ويمكن تشبيه ذلك - (مع الفارق طبعاً لأن الله لا يوجد له نظير لكى نقيسه عليه ونشبهه به ، بل إننا نستخدم التشبيهات لتقريب الفكرة من عقولنا فقط )- بإتحاد النار بقطعتى حديد ملتصقتين ، ثم حدث أن إنفصلت قطعتى الحديد عن بعضهما ، فإن النار تظل متحدة بالجزئين معاً بدون تأثر
ثم عادت القطعتان لتلتحمان ، فتظل النار متحدة بهما معاً أيضاً

ونكرر بأن التشبيه مع الفارق ، فلا اللاهوت ناراً مادية ، ولا الإنسان قطعتى حديد ، بل روح وجسد


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2011)

السؤال كان هل يمكن ان يسكن الله الأرض
أوضحنا ان السؤال خطأ لان الله غير محدود ليسكن في مكان مُعين. الكتاب المقدس يصف الله بأنه غير محدود ولا يحده الكون ليسكن فيه بصورة محصورة.

وبالتالي قمنا بالرد على السؤال ولا داعي للخروج لاسئلة آخرى.
سأعطي صاحب الموضوع فرصة أخيرة ليرجع ويستفسر عن سؤاله الأول فقط. اي سؤال اخر سيتم حذفه.


----------



## صراحة (11 يونيو 2011)

############

مسحت المشاركة لأن سؤالك يعتبر سطوا على موضوع عضو آخر وهذا مخالف لقوانين القسم.
يمكنك وضع سؤالك في موضوع خاص بك منفصل عن مواضيع غيرك.

يرجى قراءة القواني في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية.

*لم أعطك مخالفة هذه المرة لأني ارى ان لديك إثنتين والثالثة ستؤدي الى فصلك.*

*يرجى الإنتباه*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

طبعاً محدود !!!!

ولكن الله الغير محدود ، لا يتأثر - كما سبق وذكرنا - بأى فعل يقوم به تجاه المحدودين ، ولا حتى بالإتحاد مع الناسوت الغير محدود

اللاهوت لا يتأثر ، فلماذا تستغرب من قدرته غير المحدودة على أن يعمل ما يريد بلا قيد ولا شرط !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (11 يونيو 2011)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب التشتيت
*


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2011)

نكتفي بهذا القدر من الإجابات ونغلق الموضوع لان طارح السؤال لم يأتي لسماع الإجابة بل للمعاندة والمجادلة والإساءة ومضيعة الوقت


----------

